# POLL: What was your very first college basketball game you attended?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My very first college basketball game was a great game. It was 1988. Kansas and Duke Final Four game. That was a game. I was 10 years old. Did not knew much about basketball, but I did knew that Kansas is the good team. 

My second game was the 1988 Championship game vs Oklahoma. that was a treat.


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

my 1st game was a michigan state game vs university of michigan it was in ann arbor msu beat them liek 101-51


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

My first was an NCAA tourney first rounder w/ Big Country (OSU) vs. Drexel. The other game was Penn vs. Somebody I don't remember. Since then I've been to a bunch of Michigan PSU games.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This is great!

Lets continue. 

I love to hear other people compare to mine.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I haven't been to a division one college game, I live in Canada. But once I took the 20 minutes drive across the bridge to watch Lake Superior Stae university play some other division like 3 team? If I lived in the US I would go all the time.


----------



## Tornado23 (Jun 15, 2002)

When I was in NC, I knew I had to go to a game somehwere on Tobacco Road - ended up going to a Duke-Davidson game. Pretty fun for a 1st.


----------

